# رصف الخرسانة الأسفلتية



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

رصف الخرسانة الأسفلتية

جزء ( 1 ) : عام 
1/1 يتضمن القسم 
‌أ-	توريد رصف خرسانة أسفلتية بنظام الطبقة الواحدة شاملة الفرش والدمك حسب الموضح بالرسومات وحسب الموصف في هذا القسم. 

1/2	المراجع 
أ-	moc	وزارة المواصلات – المملكة العربية السعودية 
moc	المواصفات العامة لإنشاء الطرق والكبارى 
ب-	aashto	الجمعية الأمريكية لموظفى الطرق السريعة والنقل 
aashto t11	المواد انعم من 0.075 مم منخل رقم 200 للركام 
aashto t27	التحليل المنخلى للركام الناعم والخشن 
aashto t44	اختبار قابلية الذوبان للمواد البتومينية 
aashtot49	اختراق المواد البيتومينية 
aashtot51	قابلية الاستطالة للمواد البتومينية 
aashtot84	الوزن النوعى وامتصاص للركام الناعم 
aashtot85	الوزن النوعى والامتصاص للركام الخشن 
aashtot96	مقاومة البرى للركام الخشن باستخدام آلة لوس أنجلوس 
aashto t104	صلادة الركام باستخدام سلفات الصوديوم أو سلفات الماغنسيوم 
aashto t112	الحبيبات سهلة التفتيت بالركام 
aashto t176	اختبار المكافئ الرملى 
aashto t180	اختبار دمك بروكتور 
aashto182	اختبار الدهان والتعرية 
aashto t191	تحديد الكثافة بالموقع 
aashto t193	اختبار نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا 
ج-	astm الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد 
astm c88	طريقة اختبار صلادة الركام باستخدام سلفات الصوديوم أو سلفات الماغنسيوم 
astm c117	طريقة اختبار المواد الأنعم من 0.075مم منخل (رقم 200) للركام المعدنى بالغسيل. 
Astm c127	طريقة اختبار الكثافة النوعية والامتصاص للركام الخشن بالغسيل 
astm c131	طريقة اختبار مقاومة النعومة للركام الخشن صغير الحجم بالبرى والصدم بآلة لوس انجلوس. 
Astm c136	طريقة تحليل المناخل للركام الناعم والخشن 
astm c535	طريقة اختبار مقاومة النعومة للركام الخشن كبير الحجم بالبرى والصدم بآلة لوس انجلوس. 
Astm d75	ممارسات اعداد عينات الركام 
astm d140	ممارسات اعداد عينات المواد البيتومينية 
astm d242	مواصفات الحشو المعدنى لخلطات الرصف البيتومينية 
astm d448	تصنيف أحجام الركام لإنشاء الطرق والكبارى 
astm d946	مواصفات اختراق الأسمنت الأسفلتى المتدرج للاستخدام لإنشاءات الرصف 
astm d977	مواصفات الأسفلت المستحلب 
astm d995	متطلبات مصانع خلط خلطات الرصف البيتومينية للخلطات الساخنة المفروشة على الساخن 
astm d1188	طريقة اختبار الوزن النوعى وكثافة الخلطات البيتومينية المدموكة باستخدام العينات المغلفة بالبارافين. 
Astm d1556	طريقة اختبار كثافة التربة بالموقع بطريقة المخروط الرملى. 
Astm d1557	طريقة اختبار علاقات محتوى الرطوبة والكثافة للتربة وخلطات ركام التربة باستخدام ثقل وزن 10 باوند (4.5 كجم) يسقط من ارتفاع 18 بوصة (457 مم) . 
Astm d 1559	طريقة اختبار مقاومة السريان اللدن للخلطات البيتومينية باستخدام جهاز مارشال
astm d1664	طريقة اختبار الدهان والتعرية للخلطات البتومينية والركام. 
Astm d 1883	طريقة اختبار نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا للتربة المدموكة بالمعمل. 
Astm d 227	مواصفات الأسفلت المخفف (النوع المتوسط المعالجة) 
astm d 2028	طريقة اختبار الأسفلت المخفف (النوع السريع للمعالجة) 
astm d 2041	طريقة اختبار الوزن النوعى والكثافة القصوى النظرية لخلطات الرصف البيتومينية 
astm d 2172	طريقة اختبار الاستخلاص الكمي للبيتومين من خلطات الرصف الأسفلتية. 
Astm d 2419	طريقة اختبار قيمة المكافئ الرملى للتربة والركام الناعم 
astm d 2426	طريقة اختبار الوزن النوعى الظاهرى للخلطات البيتومينية المدموكة باستخدام عينات جافة السطح مشبعة. 
Astm d 3515	مواصفات خلطات الرصف البيتومينية الساخنة الخلط المفروشة على الساخن 
astm d 3549	طريقة اختبار سمك أو عمق عينات خلطة الرصف البيتومينية 
د-	crd	سلاح المهندسين – الجيش الأمريكى 
crd c 119	طريقة اختبار الحبيبات الرقيقة والمستطيلة بالركام الخشن 
هـ-	ai	معهد الأسفلت 
ai-ms2	طرق تصميم الخلطة للخرسانة الأسفلتية وأنواع الخلطات الساخنة الأخرى.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات 
‌أ-	العينات : المواد والخلطات البيتومينية .
‌ب-	شهادات المطابقة للمواد .
‌ج- تقارير الاختبار .
‌د-	بالإضافة للمذكور أعلاه يتم تقديم التالى : 
1-	تركيبة خلطة العمل 
2- البرامج 
3- قائمة المصانع والمعدات 
4- تفاصيل واجراءات تأمين وتوريد الأسمنت الأسفلتى من المعامل خارج الموقع.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

1/4	ضمان الجودة 
‌أ-	الاختبارات الموصفة في هذا القسم والاختبارات الإضافية التى قد تكون لازمة لتحديد جودة العمل يتم أداؤها بواسطة المقاول باستخدام معمل اختبار مستقل يحدد بواسطة المقاول ويعتمد من المهندس . على المقاول تسجيل الأماكن التى تم الحصول على العينات منها لكى تطابق تلك الأماكن هذه المواصفات. 

جزء (2) : المنتجات 
2/1	المواد 
‌أ-	طبقة القاعدة 
1- تكون مطابقة للمتطلبات الموصفة بالقسم 200 02 - الأعمال الترابية .
‌ب-	طبقة ما تحت الأساس الحبيبية 
1-	تكون مطابقة للمتطلبات الموصفة بالقسم 200 02 - الأعمال الترابية . 
‌ج- الركام 
1-	يتكون الركام من ركام خشن وركام ناعم وحشو معدنى اذا تطلب الأمر ذلك وتكون جميعها مطابقة لمواصفات وزارة المواصلات والمتطلبات الموصفة في هذا القسم . يتكون الركام من صخر مجروش أو حصى مجروش ونظيف وصلب وصلد وبنوعية منتظمة وخالى من المواد العضوية. 
2-	يتم الحصول على الركام من محجر معتمد ويجب أن يتكون من خليط من ركام منتظم التدرج من الخشن الى الناعم. 
3- يجب أن يطابق خليط الركام متطلبات التدرج التالية عند اختباره طبقاً aashto t27 أو astm c 136. 
مقاس المنخل	نسبة المار بالوزن
الطبقة السطحية الأسفلتية
19.05 مم (4/ 3 بوصة) -
13.00 مم (2/1 بوصة) 100
9.50مم (8/3 بوصة) 100 – 80
4.75مم (رقم 4) 75 – 55
2.00مم (رقم 10) 47 – 32
0.475مم (رقم 40) 26 – 16
0.250مم (رقم 80) 18 – 10
0.075مم (رقم 200) 10 - 4
حدود التدرج الموصفة أعلاه بناء على مواد منتظمة الوزن النوعى ويتم ضبطها بواسطة المهندس لتعويض أى اختلاف بالوزن النوعى لأى حجم محدد ربما يتم تغيير التدرج بواسطة المهندس لاختبار مارشال للحصول على الثبات الأمثل والعمر الافتراضي لخلطة طبقة الاحتكاك الكاملة. 
4-	يجب أن يكون الركام المستخدم من 100% حجر مجروش من حبيبات صلبة متينة بأسطح مكسورة أثنين أو أكثر وخالى من الأوساخ والمواد الغير مرغوبة ويطابق المتطلبات الفيزيائية التالية عند اختباره طبقاً لمقاييس astm c 117 و astm c 136 .
أ)	دليل اللدونة : بحد أقصى 3% وفقاً لمقاييس
astmm d424 aashto t90 or .
ب)	المكافئ الرملي : بحد أقصى 45% وفقاً لمقاييس aashto t176.
ج)	الفقد بسلفات الصوديوم (اختبار الصلادة) : بحد أقصى 10% وفقاً لمقاييس aashto t104 أو astm c88 .
د)	الفقد بسلفات الماغنسيوم (اختبار الصلادة) : بحد أقصى 12% وفقاً لمقاييس aashto t104 أو astm c88 .
هـ)	الفقد باختبار البرى : بحد أقصى 40% وفقاً لمقاييس aashto t96 أو astm c131 أو astm c535 .
و)	الحبيبات الرقيقة والمستطيلة : بحد أقصى 5% وفقاً لمقاييس crd – c119 
ز)	الحبيبات سهلة التفتت : بحد أقصى 0.25% وفقاً لمقاييس aashto t112 .
‌د-	الأسمنت الأسفلتى : أسمنت أسفلتى بترولي بدرجة غرز 60-70 مطابق لمقاييس aashto m20 أو astm d946 .
‌ه-	الأسفلت السائل
1-	طبقة التأسيس البيتومينية : أسفلت مخفف متوسط المعالجة مطابق لمقاييس aashto m82 درجة astm d2028, mc-1 درجة mc-70 .
2-	طبقة الالتصاق البيتومينية : مطابقة لمقاييس aashto t49 درجة rc-2 أو astm d2028 درجة rc-70 .
الحشوة الترابية المعدنية : تكون من الصخر أو تراب الخبث أو الأسمنت الهيدروليكى أو أى مادة خاملة مطابقة لمقاييس aashto m17 أو astm d242


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

2/2	خلطة المحطة البيتومينية 
‌أ-	خلطة العمل 
1-	يتم إعداد معادلة خليط عمل مرضية لكل خليط مستخدم. يجب أن تتضمن المعادلة نسبة واحدة من الركام المار من مقاس كل منخل ونسبة واحدة من المادة البيتومينية المضافة ودرجة حرارة واحدة. يتم توريدها إلى نقطة التصريف. يجب أن تطابق الخطوات مقاييس astm d1559.
2-	يجب أن يطابق مركب الركام المعدنى والأسفلت حدود المركبات التالية بالوزن: 
أ)	الركام المعدني الإجمالي (بالنسبة المئوية) : 92 – 69
ب)	الرابط الأسفلت (بالنسبة المئوية ) : 4-8
3-	عند الاختبار طبقاً لمقاييس astm d1559 (75 ضربة لكل وجه) يجب أن يطابق الخليط البيتومينى المتطلبات التالية . يتم تحديد خواص الخليط البيتومينى طبقاً للخطوات الواردة فى ai ms-2
أ)	الثبات (مارشال) 
1)	الطبقة السطحية : 700 كجم بحد أدنى 
ب)	التدفق (مليمتر) 
1)	الطبقة السطحية	: 2 - 4
ج) الفراغات في الخلطة الكلية (نسبة مئوية) 
1)	الطبقة السطحية	: 3 - 5
د)	الفراغات المليئة بالأسفلت (نسبة مئوية)
1)	الطبقة السطحية	: 70 – 80 .
هـ)	الفراغات بالركام المعدنى (نسبة مئوية) 
1)	بحد أدنى 14% .
و)	يكون الفقد فى ثبات مرشال بعينات مغمورة بالماء فى درجة 60 درجة مئوية لمدة 24 ساعة بالمقارنة للثبات المقاس بعد الغمر فى الماء بدرجة حرارة 60 درجة مئوية لمدة 20 يوم طبقاً لمقاييس mil-std-620a طريقة 104: 
1)	حد أقصى 25% .
ز)	يجب أن لا يظهر الركام تعرية دهان الشرائح عند الاختبار طبقاً لمقاييس astm d1664. يجب أن تكون مساحة الدهان أكبر من 95% يستخدم الجير المطفأ أو الاسمنت البورتلاندى أو أى مادة تعرية معتمدة لتقليل تعرية الأسفلت والفقد فى الثبات. تحدد المادة الإضافية الأكثر فاعلية التى يجب اعتمادها من المهندس قبل الاستخدام. 
ح)	يجب أن لا يتعدى رمل الكثبان المضاف الى الخليط 10% من الوزن الكلى من خليط الركام. 
‌ب-	الاختلافات عن خليط العمل بناءاً على نتيجة الاختبار الفردية . الاختلافات عن خليط العمل المعتمد يجب أن لا يتعدى التالى :
1-	الركام المار من منخل 4.75مم (رقم 4) وأكبر : ± 7% 
2-	الركام المار من منخل 2مم (رقم 10) ومنخل 0.425مم (رقم 40) : ± 4% 
3-	الركام المار من منخل 0.25مم (رقم 80) و 0.075مم (رقم 200) : ±2% 
4-	محتوى الأسفلت : ±0.4% 
5-	نطاق درجة الحرارة : ± 11% 
‌ج-	يتم اختيار الأسفلت بحيث لا تقل الفراغات الهوائية عن 3% بعد تطبيق السماح فى تفاوت العمل وقدره ±0.4%


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

2/3	يكون نظام الرصف الأسفلت حسب المحدد بالرسومات وحسب التالي :- 
أ-	نظام الطبقة الواحدة
1-	طبقة القاعدة .
2-	طبقة ما تحت الأساس الحصوية .
3-	طبقة التأسيس البيتومينية. 
4-	الطبقة السطحية


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الجزء (3) : التنفيذ 
3/1	اعداد طبقة القاعدة 
‌أ-	يتم مطابقة القسم 200 02 – الأعمال الترابية .

3/2	طبقة ما تحت الأساس الحصوية 
‌أ-	يتم مطابقة القسم 200 02 - الأعمال الترابية .

3/3 خلط الخرسانة الأسفلتية 
‌أ-	التقسيم والخلط : يجب أن تطابق محطات الخلط مقاييس astm d995. يجب على المقاول توفير موازين الشحنات. 
1-	إعداد الأسمنت الأسفلتى : يسخن الأسمنت الأسفلتى بحرارة تتراوح بين 135 درجة مئوية و 163 درجة مئوية وقت الخلط وكافة المواد التى يتم تسخينها أعلى من 204 درجة مئوية تعتبر مرفوضة. 
2-	إعداد الركام المعدني 
أ)	يسخن ويجفف الركام بعد الغربلة بدرجة حرارة لا تزيد عن 163 درجة مئوية. إذا احتوى الركام على رطوبة كافية لاحداث رغاوى بالخليط أو اذا تعدت درجة الحرارة 163 درجة مئوية يتم رفضه وازالته من الخانات. 
ب)	مباشرة بعد التسخين وغربلة الركام إلى على الأقل ثلاثة أحجام تنقل بالسيور إلى خانات منفصلة جاهزة للتقسيم والخلط . يجب أن تنتج عملية الغربلة تدرج من الركام المسخن والمجفف يكون متجانس بشكل ملائم وتؤدى الى انتاج خليط حسب الموصف. 
3-	إعداد الخلطة البيتومينية 
أ)	يتم تجهيز الركام والاسمنت الأسفلتى للخلط بكميات نسب طبقاً لمعادلة خليط العمل. يجب ألا يحتوى خليط الركام رطوبة أكبر من 1% . يجب أن لا تقل درجة حرارة الأسفلت عن 32º درجة مئوية أقل من درجة حرارة الركام فى وقت ادخال المواد الخلاطة. 
ب)	يستخدم أقل وقت للخلط الذى ينتج خطة مرضية. تستخدم الخطوات لتحديد نسبة الحبيبات المغطاة بطبقة وفقاً للموصوف بالمواصفة astm d2489 يجب تحديد زمن الخلط الكافي لتحقيق 95% حبيبات مغطاة بطبقة لكافة الخلطات. 
ج)	يكون زمن الخلط الجاف لمحطات الخلط إذا كان ضرورياً لا يتعدى 10 ثواني . ولا يتعدى زمن الخلط الرطب 50 ثانية. ويبدأ زمن الخلط الرطب فى محطات الخلط اعتباراً من وضع الأسفلت بالخلاطة.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/4	إعداد السطح 
‌أ-	يتم معاينة طبقة ما تحت الأساس السابق اعدادها بالهرس للتأكد من المساحات الغير ثابتة والتى تتطلب دمك اضافى . 
‌ب- يتم اشعار المهندس بأى أوضاع غير مرضية. لايتم البدء فى العمل حتى يتم اصلاح مساحات طبقة ما تحت الأساس المعيبة وتكون جاهزة لاستقبال الرصف. 
‌ج- قبل رش المواد البيتومينية تزال المواد المفككة عن سطح الطبقة السفلية وتنظف تلك الأسطح باستخدام مكانس ميكانيكية معتمدة ونافخات ومكانس يدوية.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/5	طبقات التأسيس وطبقات الإلصاق 
‌أ-	طبقة التأسيس (mc1) : يرش الأسفلت السائل على طبقة القاعدة وطبقة ما تحت الأساس أو طبقة الأساس السابق إنشاؤها بمعدل من 0.65 لتر/م2 الى 1.75 لتر/م2 حسب الاعتماد. ترش طبقة التأسيس حتى خط خارج حد الرصف بمسافة 200مم. 
‌ب- طبقة الإلصاق (rc2) : يرش الأسفلت السائل على أسطح الخرسانة الأسفلتية السابق انشاؤها (بين الطبقات) بمعدل من 0.10 لتر/م2 الى 0.35 لتر/م2. 
1-	درجة الحرارة : يرش الأسفلت السائل عند درجة حرارة تتراوح بين 50 درجة مئوية و70 درجة مئوية. يتم رفض المواد التي تسخن إلى درجة حرارة أعلى من 108 درجة مئوية حتى يتم اعادة أخذ عينات واعادة اختبارها. 
‌ج-	التطبيق 
1-	يتم الرش برشاشات معتمدة تعمل بالضغط . يجب ضغط وتعديل ثقوب الرش وذراع الرش وفحصها على فترات متقاربة لضمان توزيع الرش بانتظام. يجب أن يتوقف الرش فور حدوث أى انسداد أو خلل فى أى ثقب ويتم اتخاذ الإجراءات للإصلاح قبل استئناف الرش.
2-	يتم السماح بالرش اليدوى فقط لرش البقع الصغيرة أو المساحات التى يصعب الوصول اليها ولا يمكن رشها بالتشغيل العادى لآلة الرش . 
3-	يجب أن لا يزيد الرش عند التقاء نقاط الرش عن المقدار المحدد . يجب إزالة الرش الزائد من السطح وتصحح المساحات التي تم تركها أو النواقص باستخدام رشاشات يدوية معتمدة .
4-	بعد الرش يجب السماح للأسطح المرشوشة بطبقة التأسيس بالمعالجة لمدة 48 ساعة على الأقل قبل فرش خليط الخرسانة الأسفلتية . 
5-	قبل رش طبقة الإلصاق يجب أن يكون السطح نظيف خالياً من الأتربة والأوساخ والمواد المفككة الأخرى. يجب رش طبقة الإلصاق بما لا يزيد عن 4 ساعات قبل فرش الطبقة التالية.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/6	وضع الخرسانة الأسفلتية
‌أ-	يجب تنظيف الطبقة السفلية من المواد المفككة والضارة باستخدام مكنسة تعمل بالطاقة أو بمكانس يدوية. يتم فرش الخليط فقط بعد اعتماد الطبقة السفلية والتى يجب أن تكون جافة وفى وضع مناسب وعندما تكون أحوال الطقس في حالة مثالية. يجب عدم وضع الخليط عندما تكون درجة حرارة الهواء فى الظل وبعيداً عن التسخين الصناعى 4 درجات مئوية أو أقل. قد يسمح المهندس بالاستمرار فى العمل. خلال الطقس غير الملائم فقط لامكان فرش المواد التى تكون فى الطريق من الخلاطة بشرط أن يكون الخليط فى حدود درجة الحرارة المحددة . 
‌ب- تورد الخرسانة الأسفلتية للرصف بدرجة حرارة بين 139 درجة مئوية و 163 درجة مئوية. لا تستخدم ا䙄خلطات الموردة للرصف بدرجة حرارة خارج هذا النطاق. 
‌ج-	مباشرة فور الوصول يجب أن يفرغ الخليط بآلة رصف معتمدة وتفرش فوراً بالعرض المطلوب . يجب أن تفرش فى طبقة منتظمة بالسمك الذى عندما يتم دمك العمل يحقق السمك المطلوب وتكون مطابقة للمناسيب وميول الانحدار المطلوبة. لن يتم قبول تفريغ المواد في أكوام ثم وضع المواد فى آلة الفرش بمعدات تحميل . تنظم سرعة آلة الفرش لمنع الشد وتشقق الفرشة البيتومينية. 
‌د- يفرش الخليط بالتتابع بشرائح متجاورة لا يقل عرضها عن 3م الا عندما تتطلب المسارات الطرفية شرائح بعرض اقل ما لم يوجه بخلاف ذلك. يبدأ الفرش على طول محور القطاعات المحدبة أو على الجانب العلوى من المناطق ذات الميل فى اتجاه واحد. بعد دمك الشريحة أو العرض الأول يتم فرش العرض الثانى والانتهاء منه ويدمك بنفس الطريقة مثل العرض الأول. بعد فرش الطبقة الثانية ودكها يتم وضع قدة بطول 5م متعامدة مع الفاصل الطولى لتحديد اذا ما كان السطح مطابق لمتطلبات الميول والمناسيب. اذا لم تكن متطلبات الميول والمناسيب حسب المحدد يتم ازالة الشريحة وتستبدل بمواد مقبولة بكميات كافية لتطابق متطلبات الميول والمناسيب بعد الدمك. 
‌ه-	توضع الخرسانة الاسفلتية بحيث لا يتعدى السمك الاسمى بعد الدمك لكل طبقة 100مم. يجب أن لا تتعدى الطبقة السطحية سمك 50مم. 
‌و- بالاماكن التى يتعذر بها الفرش الميكانيكى وبمعدات التشطيب بسبب عدم انتظام المقطع الطولى أو وجود عقبات حائلة يمكن فرش الخليط يدوياً حسب اعتماد المهندس. 
‌ز- الفواصل : تنفذ الفواصل بين الرصف القديم والجديد أو بين أعمال الأيام المتتالية لضمان تماسك مستمر بين الأعمال المتجاورة . تنفذ الفواصل بحيث يكون لها نفس النسيج والكثافة وأسطح التلامس وتطلى بطبقة الصاق.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/7	الدمك 
بعد الفرش يدمك الخليط كلياً وبانتظام بدمك السطح عندما يصل الخليط الى ثبات كافى بحيث لا يتسبب الهرس فى ازاحة غير مناسبة أو تشقق أو جرف. يجب أن تكون سرعة الهراس فى جميع الاوقات بطيئة بدرجة كافية لتجنب ازاحة الخليط الساخن. يجب فورا إصلاح الإزاحة التي تحدث نتيجة عكس اتجاه الهراس أو من أى سبب أخر. 
يبدأ الدمك الابتدائى أو التمهيدى فور تحمل الخرسانة البيتومينية للهراس بدون ازاحة غير مناسبة ويتم الدمك طولياً على الشريحة المفروشة الأولى. يجب أن يبدأ الدمك من المحور ثم يستمر تجاه كل من الطرفين بالشرائح المتتالية يجب أن يبدأ الدمك على الطرف المجاور للمواد السابق فرشها ويستمر تجاه الحافة المقابلة. يتم التراكب على الشرائح المتعاقبة على الأقل بمقدار نصف عرض الاسطوانة وتكون خطوط السير المتناوبة للهراس بأطوال مختلفة. 
لمنع التصاق الخلطة يتم ترطيب اسطوانة الهراس بالماء مع عدم السماح بوجود ماء زائد. 
يجب أن يتبع الدمك الابتدائى أو التمهيدى دمك الهراس ذو الإطارات الهوائية يتم أداء الدمك النهائي بواسطة هراس حديدى مزدوج. يجب اختيار عدد وحجم الهراسات لتحقيق الكثافة المحددة . 
يتم تشغيل الهراسات بشكل متواصل حتى تتلقى جميع مساحات الرصف الدمك المتتالي المتساوى. ويتم الأمر بايقاف الفرش فى أى وقت لا يتم فيه أداء الدمك بالطريقة المثلى. 
يتم اجراء اختبارات السطح للتأكد من المطابقة مع التحدب والميول المحددة بعد الدمك الابتدائى. يتم اصلاح اى اختلافات بازالة أو اضافة المواد أو باستمرار الدمك. يجب أن لا يختلف سطح التشطيب بأكثر من التفاوتات المحددة. بعد انهاء الدمك النهائى يتم اعادة تنعيم الطبقة. يتم فوراً اصلاح الارتفاعات أو الانخفاضات التى تتجاوز التفاوتات المحددة حسب الاعتماد. يستبدل الرصف الذي يتم ثقبه لاغراض الاختبار. 
بالاماكن التى لا يمكن الوصول اليها بالهراس يتم دمك الخلطة دمكاً تاماً بدكاك يدوي ساخن. أى خلطة تصبح مفككة أو متشققة أو مخلوطة بالأوساخ أو بأى عيوب أخرى يجب ازالتها وتستبدل بخلطة ساخنة طازجة وتدمك فوراً لتطابق المناطق المحيطة. لا تقبل طبقات الترميم الرقيقة . 
الترميم: تزال وتستبدل مساحات الرصف المختلطة بالمواد الغريبة والمساحات المعيبة. يتم قطع تلك المساحات وتملئ بخرسانة اسفلتية طازجة ساخنة ويتم الدمك بالهراس الى الكثافة السطحية القصوى وينعم السطح. 
الحماية : بعد الدمك النهائى لا يسمح بمرور المركبات على الرصف حتى يبرد ويتصلب. تركب حواجز لحماية الرصف من المرور حتى يبرد الخليط بشكل كافى ولكى لا تترك علامات.


----------



## architect one (20 ديسمبر 2009)

3/8	ضمان الجودة بالموقع
تفاوتات الأبعاد 
السطوح : الاختلافات في السطح عند اختباره بقوة مستقيمة بطول 5م يجب أن لا تتعدى 6مم عندما توضع القوة المستقيمة موازية أو متعامدة على المحور. 
المناسيب : الاختلافات لخطوط الميول والمناسيب والقطاعات العرضية يجب أن لا تتعدى 13مم أعلى أو 6مم أسفل المناسيب المحددة . 
السمك : الاختلافات فى السمك يجب أن لا تتعدى تفاوت ±13مم. 
عينات الاختبار : لكل 500 طن مترى من المواد الاسفلتية المنتجة يجب اجراء الاختبارات التالية بواسطة المقاول من خلال معمل اختبار مستقل : 
لضمان التحكم بالمحطة 
أ)	عدد 2 اختبار تدرج ركام الخانة الحارة لعينات معدة طبقاً لمقاييس astm d75. 
ب)	مجموعتين من عينات مارشال يتم اعدادها من خلطة اسفلتية مأخوذة من شاحنة. 
ج)	عدد 2 محتوى اسفلتى من خلطة اسفلتية ساخنة مأخوذة من شاحنة. 
د)	مجموعتين من عينات ثبات هيفيم يتم اعدادها من خلطة اسفلتية مأخوذة من شاحنة . 
1-	التحكم بالكثافة والسمك
أ)	يؤخذ 4 عينات من الرصف بالموقع وتمثل 500 طن مترى عدا أنه يجب أن لا يؤخذ أكثر من 24 عينة فى اليوم الواحد. عينات تحديد الكثافة والسمك يمكن اخذها أما باستخدام آلة القلب أو بقطع قطاع بمنشار خرسانة. يجب ملئ حفرة القلب أو حفرة القطع بمواد معتمدة وتدمك للكثافة المطلوبة. 
ب)	قد يتم تغير الفترات الدورية لاخذ العينات حسب توجيهات المهندس. 
2-	إذا طلب المهندس اختبارات اضافية على المقاول اجرائها بدون أى تكلفة اضافية على المالك. 
‌أ-	الحد الأدنى لمتطلبات الاختبار : فى حالة أن العمل يتعلق بانتاج أقل من 500 طن مترى من المادة الأسفلتية فى اليوم يقوم المقاول بأداء الاختبارات التالية من خلال معمل اختبار مستقل . 
1-	للتحكم بالمحطة 
أ)	اختبار واحد تدرج ركام الخانة الحارة لعينات معدة طبقاً لمقاييس astm d75. 
ب)	مجموعة واحدة من عينات مارشال يتم إعدادها من خلطة اسفلتية حارة مأخوذة من شاحنة. 
ج)	واحدة محتوى الأسفلت من خلطة أسفلتية حارة مأخوذة من شاحنة . 
د)	مجموعة واحدة من عينات ثبات هيفيم يتم اعدادها من خلطة اسفلتية مأخوذة من شاحنة. 
2-	للتحكم بالكثافة والسمك 
أ)	تؤخذ 4 عينات من الرصف بالموقع كل يوم . يمكن أخذ عينات تحديد الكثافة والسمك أما باستخدام آلة القلب أو بقطع قطاع بمنشار خرسانة. يجب ملئ حفرة القلب أو حفر القطع بمواد معتمدة وتدمك للكثافة المطلوبة. 
ب)	قد يتم تغيير الفترات الدورية لاخذ العينات حسب توجيه المهندس . 
3-	إذا طلب المهندس اختبارات اضافية على المقاول اجرائها بدون أى تكاليف اضافية على المالك. 
‌ب-	الاختبار : يتم اداء الاختبارات طبقاً لمتطلبات التالى : 
1-	تحليل مرشال : استخلاص الركام aashto t30 
2-	المقاومة للسريان اللدن للخلطة البيتومينية astm d1559
3-	استخلاص البيتومين من خلطات الرصف البيتومينى astm d2172 طريقة a أو b حسب المطلوب. 
4-	الوزن النوعي الظاهري للخلطات البيتومينية المدموكة astm d 3459. 
5-	سماكة الرصف بالموقع : تحدد بمتوسط القياسات بالقدمة ذات الورنية لعينات طبقاً لمقاييس astm d3459. 
6-	الوزن النوعي النظري الأقصى لخلطات الرصف البيتومينية astm d 2041
القبول 
1-	تعرف الكمية بإنتاج نصف الأيام. الحجم الأقصى لكمية يكون500 طن مترى تقريباً. 
2-	قبول الرصف المدموك فيما يتعلق بالكثافة يعتمد على متوسط 4 كثافات معملية محددة لكل كمية. يجب استخدام القلوب المحفورة من الرصف لاختبار كثافة الطبقة أما بواسطة astm d1188 أو astm d2726 وفقاً للملائم. كل كمية من الرصف المدموك تكون مقبولة عندما تكون متوسط الكثافة المحددة مساوية أو تزيد عن 97% من متوسط كثافة الأربعة عينات التى تم اعدادها بالمختبر وبدون قيمة واحدة أقل من 95% . 
3-	يتم اختيار مواضع أماكن العينات من خلال الكميات المرصوفة على أساس عشوائى. يتم الحصول على 25% على الأقل من عينات القلب من الفواصل. يتم استخدام نفس العينات المستخدمة لاختبار الكثافة فى قياس سمك الرصف.


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## zereen (10 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور 
ان شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ودالبخيت (20 يناير 2010)

الكثافة النوعية لمواد الرصف


----------



## architect one (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم


----------



## ودالبخيت (3 فبراير 2010)

طريقة اختبارات التحليل المنخلى و الكثافة النوعية (الظاهرية و النظرية ) للركام الناعم و البدرة (filler)


----------



## علي سليم متولي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## م/إبراهيم السمني (18 سبتمبر 2010)

صباح الخيرات عليكم اجمعين 
اخواني الاعزاء 
عندي استفسار حول ماده توضع اثناء اللياسه وهي مينر لايت يوكا minaralite uk
خصوصا ان لدي مناقصه متاخر ع هذه المعلومه ارجو المساعده 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/إبراهيم السمني (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر على هذا الوصف الدقيق


----------



## hitham abusaif (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين 
سؤال عن مادة تريكلون 
cleaning agent for asphalt (trichorothylene )or other


----------



## aaicha (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و جازاكم كل خير​


----------



## mozart_free2000 (23 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الإخوة الأعزاء بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## karm jed (25 مايو 2014)

بااااارك الله فيك اخي ونفع بعلمك الجميع


----------

